# some of my new Taiwan babies



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a pic I captured this am....they were all sitting around the one spot, so I grabbed it when I could....most times they are hiding. More were on the other side but I couldn't catch them in time.

Mischlings some high end ones, and 3 blue bolts.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Is that akadema substrate?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I want that Blue Bolt 

What are the odds of TBs offspring from a TB X CRS? My BKK female is berried from a CRS and wondering the odds of getting more TBs

Last I recall of a chart produces mischlings only.... (no TB?)

Edit: Quick google search said TB gene is recessive in F1. No more TBs for me for awhile (


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No its ADA Amazonia II. I put a little in the bottom of the breeder box and the babies hide in it and pick over it until they are big enough to come out to play.

Unfortunately TB x CRS only produces Mischlings (which do carry the ability to produce more TB if bred back to TB) 

Most of the CRS you see in this pic are from my BB x CBS cross, unfortunately I just lost the BB mamma yesterday. She was well over a year old and had given me 3 lots of babies.

The Blue Bolts are from the Golden x BKK 1 bar.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. I think TB popularity has increased significantly in the last 6 months.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

updated pics of the babies in the box










2 of my little beauties


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OH my panda baby is blue! I saw it again today in the tank and its blue and black striped....yeah!

 Not the one pictured above...I can't grab a pic of the one in the tank it disappears on me too fast.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You are making me jealous.. but congrats on the kiddos.. they are gorgeous.


----------

